# 2-5 metatarsal resection



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello all,
Not GREAT w/ feet...
I have panmetatarsal head resection w/ K-wire fixation (2-5)
28112x3 (2,3,4)
28113 (5)

OR

28114 for all but should state phalangectomy....THANKS for any input!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jan 19, 2009)

I use to work for a podiatrist and I would code it as 28114.


----------

